# Half Man/ Half Woman Costume Help



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

We are having a circus/carnival theme this year and I am concidering doing my carnys as circus freaks...I was thinking of doing one as half man/ half woman...but instead of it being just a costume that is part dress sewn to a suit (makeup, hair, etc.) MY IDEA IS ALL MAN...BUT WITH HALF A WOMANS FACE SEWN TO HIS OWN FACE (or all of her face sewn to his...not sure which would look better)..I want it to look like the womans face was skinned leaving the eye hole (s) and mouth slightly larger than the mans so you can tell he is wearing someone elses flesh...does anyone know how I can get this look with halloween makeup...I want it to look crudely sewn on or I could even do something like this








Does anyone know if they make a mask or something that could give me this look? Thanks so much for your help...


----------

